# Third eyelid issues.



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes a vet is needed. 
Who would shy away from him at events?


----------



## CQTAN (Mar 11, 2012)

judges for hacking and other events. Cause of the look of his eye, it doesn't look particularly appealing although completely fuctional and perfect sight. I will get the vet out to him when I find one that is servicing the area that he is located in just to check him out  I tried getting pics and he kept wiggling like a worm today lol so I'll try again tommorow 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arrowsaway (Aug 31, 2011)

I hate to alarm you, but protrusion of the third eyelid is an early symptom of tetanus in horses. Please, please, contact a vet immediately.


I'm attaching a photo for comparison.
Good luck.


----------



## CQTAN (Mar 11, 2012)

So i managed to get a pic today opf the eye in question ..... please tell me your thoughts.


----------



## CQTAN (Mar 11, 2012)

the white spot is from the flash - i couldnt turn it off


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Please have a vet look at that. Not to scare you but it could be cancer. Hopefully not but it's best to know. All things are easier to treat if caught early.


----------

